# Woooooo hoooooo



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

WE'VE GOT EGGS!!!!!

Just noticed my first batch of eggs in a film cannister this morning from my standard lamasi trio. I've been waiting for these guys to get going for a few months now every since I started hearing the male calling. Looks like a clutch of 3 or 4.

I can't wait for these guys to start having tads!!!

This is the male as a young adult.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Sweet good luck with them!
Brian


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Great to hear Gary! Before you know it, you will have lots of little froglets. Are you going to leave them for the parents to raise or pull them?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Great news!
Good luck.

John


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

NICE!!! I second the question of "pull them or let the parents raise"?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Keep updating with pics  These are gorgeous frogs.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

reggorf said:


> Are you going to leave them for the parents to raise or pull them?


Well..................IF the eggs are good, and considering this is their first batch so that could be a big IF, I will pull the first batch or two. After that I've been going more & more to just letting my pairs do all the work.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Please keep us updated one way or the other...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

A big congrats to you!!!!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

EricT said:


> Please keep us updated one way or the other...


Will do. I'll take a good close look at them next weekend.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, keep it up.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Congrats Gary! keep us updated


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

With my group the tads that I have left in with the parents morph out much larger than the ones that I pulled, just depends if you are patient enough to wait it out. Best of luck with them.

rob


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, some bad news and some good news.

Not surprisingly the first clutch was bad. BUT, there were FIVE eggs in the clutch!!! Not bad for a first clutch of eggs. AND, the male is still calling. AND, I found clutch #2 this morning. These look a little better than the first clutch. I guess we'll see in another week


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I had a batch of bad eggs that I was ready to toss down the drain when I saw one of them wiggle  He was pretty well surrounded by all the other bad eggs so I wasn't really holding out much hope. But then today..............









I'm consistently getting clutches of 5-6 eggs from this pair on a weekly basis. Hopefully it won't be long and I'll have several of these little guys.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

note to self....model all future vivs off gary's....simple and effective.

congrats


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

gary1218 said:


> I had a batch of bad eggs that I was ready to toss down the drain when I saw one of them wiggle  He was pretty well surrounded by all the other bad eggs so I wasn't really holding out much hope. But then today..............
> 
> I'm consistently getting clutches of 5-6 eggs from this pair on a weekly basis. Hopefully it won't be long and I'll have several of these little guys.


Nice Gary!

I think you are starting a trend with your so called "simple vivs" btw .


----------

